# Matching Multiple Subs



## Allan (Dec 17, 2009)

I currently have a Velodyne Impact 10 BV powered subwoofer attached to my system, and I am thinking about adding another sub. When you use two subs, is it important to match them? For example should I get another Velodyne, or is it ok to use one from another company? I have a friend that has a Paradigm PS series 10" sub that I could get for a fair price if that would work. 

Allan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its best to match subs, It is very hard to get two subs of a different brand or even same but different outputs to "blend" together. You can actually cause your overall output to drop going this route. 
can it work? yes but again its usually not recommended.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Agree with Tony, it is best to keep the same make of subs, mixing and matching can cause more hassle than it is worth, and you may end up with less bass if not setup correctly...2 subs exactly the same are easier to intergrate and can be beneficial with a more even response across the seating areas..


----------



## Allan (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, I was afraid of that. Not that I don't like my Velodyne, I just could have saved some money by buying the used sub.


----------

